# Happy birthday rebrascora



## Robin (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday @rebrascora! Hope you’re having a great day!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday!


----------



## gll (Feb 12, 2022)

<< leaving a huge pile of birthday hugs xxxxx


----------



## Inka (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday! You should be out living it up not posting here  I hope you have a wonderful day  xx


----------



## Lanny (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday! Have a Super Wonderful Day!


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 12, 2022)

Sadly people don't let you forget these things. Happy Birthday.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 12, 2022)

Inka said:


> Happy Birthday! You should be out living it up not posting here  I hope you have a wonderful day  xx


Just waiting for my sister to arrive and she has just phones to say she is on her way so I will be off out very shortly thanks!


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 12, 2022)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## freesia (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 12, 2022)

Many happy returns, @rebrascora ! Hope you're having a great day


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh you sneaky little thing. Have a wonderful birthday, Diaversary AND Valentines Day. You’re going to need a lie down after all that.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Feb 12, 2022)

@rebrascora


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you enjoyed all the celebrations!


----------



## Sharron1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy, happy birthday


----------



## Flower (Feb 12, 2022)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday. Have a lovely day


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday to you Barbara!


----------



## Contused (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## soupdragon (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday


----------



## Gwynn (Feb 12, 2022)

Wishing you a very happy birthday


----------



## EmmaL76 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hope you have had a lovely day ! You deserve it xx


----------



## jill-mc (Feb 12, 2022)

Best wishes on your birthday. x


----------



## Sutherland53 (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy Birthday!!!and thank you for your help and guidance during my newby stage it’s really appreciated


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 12, 2022)

Contused said:


>


Many thanks. 
What is truly amazing about that picture is that the artist Alex Clarke went to the same secondary school as myself (quite a few years after me I might add) , opened a rural studio not 200yards from my house, my partner used to teach her (as well as the cricketer, Paul Collingwood... his great claim to fame!!) and I own a framed print of that that particular picture, which my late (favourite) auntie bought for me from a small gift shop down in Oxfordshire, not knowing the artist was local to me. I would like to say that the composition is actually of my horses but it isn't, although it could very easily have been as they have made it onto the WI calendar and local gift cards and tea towels. Funny how small a world it is sometimes. Made my day you posting that!


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for their very kind birthday wishes. I can't tell you how much it means to me to read all your lovely messages. It has really brightened up my day! Have had a long telephone chat with my brother in Tenerife and been out for a lovely walk with my sister and now chilling with a glass of rum and diet coke and a plate of chicken curry (no rice) Yum! It has been a lovely day!


----------



## sg295 (Feb 12, 2022)

Happy birthday @rebrascora! Hope you’ve had a great day


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy birthday for yesterday @rebrascora 
Hope you had a great day 
Love + best wishes x


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 13, 2022)

Many thanks everyone. So kind of you all to take the time to send good wishes. I had a lovely day.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 13, 2022)

Some of those fabulous pictures need framing. I hope you had a good day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2022)

Belated very happy birthday to you @rebrascora 

Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Contused (Feb 13, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Many thanks.
> What is truly amazing about that picture is that the artist Alex Clarke went to the same secondary school as myself (quite a few years after me I might add) , opened a rural studio not 200yards from my house, my partner used to teach her (as well as the cricketer, Paul Collingwood... his great claim to fame!!) and I own a framed print of that that particular picture, which my late (favourite) auntie bought for me from a small gift shop down in Oxfordshire, not knowing the artist was local to me. I would like to say that the composition is actually of my horses but it isn't, although it could very easily have been as they have made it onto the WI calendar and local gift cards and tea towels. Funny how small a world it is sometimes. Made my day you posting that!


What a fabulous coincidence. I'm so pleased it made your day. You deserved it.


----------



## Vonny (Feb 13, 2022)

Belated wishes from me, @rebrascora and hope you had a fantastic day with a tasty nosebag! xxx


----------



## Martin62 (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy Birthday


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2022)

... and happy belated birthday from me!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2022)

Waaaaayyyy too late, very sorry I missed this! A very happy belated birthday to you @rebrascora !


----------

